# Plant Forums to Merge



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

In a joint announcement today after long discussions Art, Kyle and Robert respectively of Aquatic Plant Central, Planted Tank and AquaBotanic are proud to announce they are combining resources to create one centralized Internet forum to be called AquaticBotanicPlantedTankCentral. 

The combined entity expects to have upwards of 10,000 members once membership lists are combined and in a forward looking statement Robert of AquaBotanic expects the subscriber base to top 100,000 by the end of the first fiscal year of combined operations. Says Robert "Our intention is to tender a an offer to ReefCentral that they cannot refuse". Kyle of Planted Tank agreed and was noted to be flanked by a cigar toting former Marine and frog screaming gibberish with a decided New Jersey accent. 

The group feels that providing a centralized location will be a boon to Sponsors seeking to penetrate the murky world of clandestine trading of "Rare Plants". One current Sponsor of Aquatic Plant Central summed up many sponsors thoughts by stating "No longer will we need to monitor three disparate locations looking for people we unfortunately have to sue for slander, we can find them all in one location"

The combined group has set and aggressive timetable for the merger with plans for normalized operations to commence on or about April 1. 

Certain sections of the this message contain forward-looking statements that are based on management’s expectations, estimates, projections and assumptions. Words such as “expects,” “anticipates,” “plans,” “believes,” “scheduled,” “estimates” and variations of these words and similar expressions are intended to identify forward-looking statements, which include but are not limited to projections of revenues, earnings, segment performance, cash flows, contract awards, plant production, deliveries and backlog stability. Forward-looking statements are made pursuant to the safe harbor provisions of the Private Securities Litigation Reform Act of 1995, as amended. These statements are not guarantees of future performance and involve certain risks and uncertainties, which are difficult to predict. Therefore, actual future results and trends may differ materially from what is forecast in forward-looking statements due to a variety of factors, including, without limitation:

Anything that you might believe might be true.


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*The Merger*

This is great news, Senoir! We who traffic in "rare plants" no longer will have to hang out on street corners and public parks. (wispering, Psst, want to buy somtheeng wet, Mister) I can finally retire my old trenchcoat and step out into the light of day....Jimjim


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I think the name should be:
"BigHugeGreatestAquaticBotanicPlantedTankCentral"

--Nikolay


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Gnatster,
Maybe you can confirm...one of the rumors I heard was a "stock option" for those who want a piece of the rare plant trade.

--Mike


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

What is it going to be, dot com or dot org? 
I have to fix my Favorites and setup the Home Page address.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Actually I thought the moderators of the various forums were getting stock options!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

turbomkt said:


> Gnatster,
> Maybe you can confirm...one of the rumors I heard was a "stock option" for those who want a piece of the rare plant trade.
> 
> --Mike


I'm sorry but SEC rules require me to neither acknowledge or refute any claims, rumors, inferences or scuttlebutt about any possible proposed stock grants, options, gifts or sale opportunities at this juncture.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Before we start talking equity investments, I'd like to see management's 302 certification. Did management or the company's external auditors identify any material weaknesses in internal control?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have heard that the group will also be offering prime real estate east of Daytona Beach for those interested in starting a plant nursery! But you must make your purchase by today!


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Man, I love April Fool's Day.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Haha if it isn't true, I felt for it.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I expect a 200% matched 401K plan out of this!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

In an effort to dispel rumors the following are known at this point.

Moderators from all forums will receive stock grants that equal their useful output. This is to be determined by the number of posts created in the last 100 days that management deems as having value to the community. Any mod that is a member of more then one forum will have their grants divided by 4 times the number of management deemed garbage posts. 

Members can buy stock in the "Friends and Family" program for 1.5 times the actual trading value of one share of Berkshire Hathaway*. This is directly payable to all Jr Admins. 

401K plans shall be put into effect for all employees. Company will match funds up to the square root of pi. 

An IPO will be floated to raise funds to acquire land east of Daytona Beach FL for all to members to share as a communal garden. 






*Share Value to be determined by looking up share value after trading has closed on 04-01-05


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Is there a program for purchasing fractional shares? I use sharebuilder.com my self...and BRK-A is a little steep for me at the moment.


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Will I still be able to play tetris?


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

~sits back to enjoy the show~


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

amber2461 said:


> ~sits back to enjoy the show~


Anybody sittin here? LOL :-D

Andrew


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Art, 
I have a tank ready for the Cryptocoryne bullosa, C. hudoroi, C. yujii, and the other crypts that you said were part of the moderator benefits accruing from the new merger. You can send, any time! In fact, you can send the whole plant package: H balsamica, Tonina sp baleem, the Eriocaulon crinereum, the Ludwigia pantanal---the whole bit. I'll find room in my tanks to cram them in!

Oink!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I agreed to this only if I get the title of God and Nikolay washes my feet with crushed bacopa leaves.


----------



## discus (Jul 20, 2004)

Do i smell Enron?


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

I heard they are giving away 1000 WorldCom shares as part of this transaction as well.


----------

